# A Girl Named Pearl



## Hayden (Jul 26, 2012)

All the shining oysters wrought
With each their shining pearl
When on the briny beach I thought
I think I'd have a girl

She'd be a girl for me I'd see
Her knees below her feet
When in the old, cold ocean me
This girl I'd like to meet

Her personality
The persons walking by
She'd be a girl for me I'd see
The oysters in the sea


----------

